# Pkg broken after update to 1.5.0



## mix_room (Apr 15, 2015)

I installed the new pkg-1.5.0 this morning, and after this my updates all fail when done via SSH

My REPO.conf:

```
REPO: {
        url: ssh://$USER@$REPOHOST:/usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/release101amd64-default,
        mirror_type: "NONE",
        enabled: yes
}
```
The error message:

```
root@$HOSTNAME:~ # pkg upgrade
Updating $REPONAME repository catalogue...
repository $REPONAME has no meta file, using default settings
Assertion failed: (file_at_dfd == -1), function file_chdir_lock, file file_at.c, line 56.
Child process pid=17733 terminated abnormally: Abort trap
Unable to update repository $REPONAMEAll repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (230 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (230 candidates): 100%
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        ruby: 2.0.0.643_1,1 -> 2.0.0.645,1
        openssh-portable: 6.8.p1_4,1 -> 6.8.p1_5,1

The process will require 4 KiB more space.
8 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
Child process pid=1040 terminated abnormally: Segmentation fault
root@$HOSTNAME:~ #
```
When I perform the upgrade on the $REPOHOST machine, which fetches the files locally, there is no problem and the upgrade completes properly.

Does anyone else see this problem? Any solution?


----------



## mix_room (Apr 15, 2015)

Addition: when I mount the directory via NFS and perform the upgrade using "url: file://NFSMOUNT" the upgrade works. It seems as though there is something odd with the SSH-access


----------



## lme@ (Apr 15, 2015)

Can you please open an issue at pkg's GitHub page? https://github.com/freebsd/pkg/issues


----------



## mix_room (Apr 15, 2015)

I posted PR instead, as I'm a bit slow getting used to GitHub:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=199460


----------



## bapt@ (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for reporting, I'm having a look. PR or GitHub issue are both fine, but (for next time) it will be really nice to have all the details instead of a link to a forum. I'll keep you in touch with the fix as soon as I can.


----------



## Aleksandr G (Apr 20, 2015)

mix_room said:


> I installed the new pkg-1.5.0 this morning, and after this my updates all fail when done via SSH
> 
> My REPO.conf:
> 
> ...



Hi! I Had the same problem.
Rebuilding and reinstalling security/openssl (????) and ports-mgmt/pkg from ports solved problem for me.


----------

